# Hello....



## eismann31 (May 13, 2006)

I'm a newbie to this forum.  I'll go by Eismann31 in this thing.  Eismann is a nickname I acquired in high school.  It means iceman or ice cream man in German.  Also, I'm 31 years old....  Anyways....  I study Nahate Goju-Ryu Karate-Do with Sensei Wiley in Iraq.  I earned my yellow belt last week.  I studied Tae Kwon Do briefly in South Korea with Master Kim.  Which Kim?!?  Yes, Kim....  Master Kim....  Yes....  I've also studied a little Judo, but Sensei Wiley broke that instructor.  You can ask him about the story.  As I have time, I hope to contribute positively to this forum.


----------



## crushing (May 13, 2006)

Willkommen Eismann31.  Wie geht es Ihnen? Ein hefeweizen bitte.

I think that's the German I know.

Anyway welcome, glad to have you here.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard Eismann, happy posting.:asian:

Hey, what where you doing in Iraq anyway? Is it military, contractor, humanitarian or resident?


----------



## mantis (May 13, 2006)

what brings you to Iraq?


----------



## Kacey (May 13, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!


----------



## green meanie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 13, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 13, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, Kevin...

Broke the Judo guy, huh?


----------



## stickarts (May 13, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## bobster_ice (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk eismanne31, hope to speak to you in the near future!!

Bobster_ice


----------



## Ping898 (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Raewyn (May 13, 2006)

Hiya, welcome to MT


----------



## bluemtn (May 13, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 14, 2006)

welcome to martialtalk i hope you enjoy yourself if you have any questions just ask


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2006)

Willkommen Eismann31. I am also a new member. I grew up praticing karate and later on i did a bit of kickboxing and jogo do pau.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## thescottishdude (May 14, 2006)

hi, you'll like it here.

are you currently in iraq? If you don't mind me asking are you iraqi or a foreigner stationed there?


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Willkommen Eismann31. Wie geht es Ihnen? Ein hefeweizen bitte.
> 
> I think that's the German I know.
> 
> Anyway welcome, glad to have you here.


 
Danke, crushing.  Es geht mir gut, und dir?!?  Bitte ein Bit!!!


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Eismann, happy posting.:asian:
> 
> Hey, what where you doing in Iraq anyway? Is it military, contractor, humanitarian or resident?


 
Thanks for the welcome.  It seems that I left out some details in my introduction.  I'm learning about karate in Iraq.  I learned TKD in South Korea.  I make pilgrimages to the centers of ancient martials arts and learn from the masters..... er uh....  Well, I'm glad you asked instead of assuming anything.  I am a Staff Sergeant in the United States Army.  I have been in the United States Army since 1997.  I have held many jobs in the Army.  I started my Army career in Field Artillery.  After three years, I downgraded to Army Aviation.  I could say that I work on the Armament, Electrical and Avionics systems of the AH-64D Longbow Apache Helicopter, the US Army's most maintained aircraft, but the only important thing I am doing here is learning Naha-Te Goju-Ryu Karate-Do from Sensei Wiley AKA Stone Dragone....


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> what brings you to Iraq?


 
The Global War on Terrorism brought me to Iraq.  Still looking for those WMDs.....  Nice picture of mantis style.


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

hiya Kacey

Thanks for the welcome....


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

hey green meanie,

thanks for the welcome....


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks, Sensei....
I guess we forgot to tell you that the Judo guy is accident prone.  
so.....  When do we get to learn about the joys of makiwara practice?


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Welcome!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
Thanks!


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martial Talk eismanne31, hope to speak to you in the near future!!
> 
> Bobster_ice


 
Thanks....  How's life in Northern Ireland?!?


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Ping898 said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT :wavey:


Thanks!


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Welcome!!!


 
Thanks.....  


I can see how angels wouldn't know that they are angles....


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Raewyn said:
			
		

> Hiya, welcome to MT


 
thanks!!!
Great avatar!!! 
How's the land that Peter Jackson made famous?!?
Have the sheep taken over yet?!?


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

hong kong fooey said:
			
		

> welcome to martialtalk i hope you enjoy yourself if you have any questions just ask


 
Thanks... If I have any Qs, then I'll let you know....
Lovely, avatar you have.


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Willkommen Eismann31. I am also a new member. I grew up praticing karate and later on i did a bit of kickboxing and jogo do pau.


 
Vielen dank, Nemesis.  What is jogo do pau?!?


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> hi, you'll like it here.
> 
> are you currently in iraq? If you don't mind me asking are you iraqi or a foreigner stationed there?


 
Hello....
I'm in Iraq.  I'm a foreigner to Iraq.  I'm from the United States.  Are you Scottish or do you only have Scottish ancestors?!?!  Either way....  Which clan(s)?!?!


----------



## eismann31 (May 14, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


 
Thanks....
How's the Windy City?!?!
I was born in Oak Park....
My grandparents lived within the city limits near the intersection of 
Harlem and Archer Ave....


----------



## Lisa (May 14, 2006)

Welcome and Happy Posting!


----------



## Henderson (May 14, 2006)

eismann31 said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie to this forum. I'll go by Eismann31 in this thing. Eismann is a nickname I acquired in high school. It means iceman or ice cream man in German. Also, I'm 31 years old.... Anyways.... I study Nahate Goju-Ryu Karate-Do with Sensei Wiley in Iraq. I earned my yellow belt last week. I studied Tae Kwon Do briefly in South Korea with Master Kim. Which Kim?!? Yes, Kim.... Master Kim.... Yes.... I've also studied a little Judo, but Sensei Wiley broke that instructor. You can ask him about the story. As I have time, I hope to contribute positively to this forum.


 
Welcome!!!


----------



## Nemesis (May 14, 2006)

Jogo do pau is a portuguese style of stickfigting. We normally use a stick about 5 feet long a smaller one is also used for selfdefense. It´s very quick and very effective! There are videos of it in the Western martial arts forum, you can go check it out if you want to.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (May 15, 2006)

Greetings, Iceman!


----------



## eismann31 (May 15, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay!:ultracool
> 
> Mike


 
Thanks....  I think I will stay.


----------



## eismann31 (May 15, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Greetings, Iceman!


 
Hello, shesulsa!


----------



## eismann31 (May 15, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Welcome and Happy Posting!


 
Thanks!!!  Ummmm.... Scary avatar....  is that a rabbit?!?


----------



## eismann31 (May 15, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Welcome!!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## eismann31 (May 15, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> Jogo do pau is a portuguese style of stickfigting. We normally use a stick about 5 feet long a smaller one is also used for selfdefense. It´s very quick and very effective! There are videos of it in the Western martial arts forum, you can go check it out if you want to.


 
cool.... I may do that when I have time...   Is the concept similar to using a rapier and a main gauche?!?


----------



## eismann31 (May 15, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Welcome and enjoy!


 
Thanks...  I will.


----------



## kelly keltner (May 15, 2006)

welcome


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 16, 2006)

eismann31 said:
			
		

> Thanks... I will.


So what was up in Iraq?   The curious minds want to know...


----------



## w.kaer (May 17, 2006)

Way to throw Sensei under the bus Eismann!


----------



## eismann31 (May 17, 2006)

kelly keltner said:
			
		

> welcome


Thanks....


----------



## eismann31 (May 17, 2006)

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> So what was up in Iraq?   The curious minds want to know...


Karate class....  That's all I care to talk about....  Anything else is classified or not worth the time....  If you want a news report, then watch the news.


----------



## eismann31 (May 17, 2006)

w.kaer said:
			
		

> Way to throw Sensei under the bus Eismann!


uhhhhhhhh....  Was it a jingle bus or a real bus?!??!  You lost me on that figure of speech....  Just don't bring up Chuck Norris, and I'll be a happy camper....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Eismann31!


----------

